# Where will Christel Kasselmann; Vin Kutty; Dennis Wong, Cara Wade & Cory be in May?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

*Where will Christel Kasselmann; Vin Kutty; Dennis Wong, Cara Wade & Cory be in May?*









Hi All,

Do you know where the giants of our hobby (Christel Kasselmann; Vin Kutty; Dennis Wong, Cara Wade & Cory McElroy) will all be next spring? They will be gathering in Seattle the first week of May for the Aquatic Gardeners Association 2019 International Convention. Not only will there be inspiring presentations by the subject speakers there will be aquascaping demos, wabi-kusa workshops, and a vendor room with 22+ manufacturers and vendor tables. To top it all off is an all day plant auction featuring hundreds of exciting plants many of which we don't often see!

Have you always wanted to visit an AGA Convention - this is your chance! Space is limited, registration is open now, don't be left on the outside looking in! More information about the convention and registration _*can be found here*_. I hope to see you there! -Roy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. Quick question.

Are Canadian attendees legally allowed to bring back plant species into Canada? I don't think so, but there may be some ways to get permits or something if a person is willing to do so. Just a thought. 

Anthony


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi @SeaHorse_Fanatic,

“Plants
If you are importing houseplants from the continental United States as part of your baggage or household effects, you do not need phytosanitary certificates or import permits.”


So I decided to look up the term houseplant:
“A houseplant is a plant that is grown indoors in places such as residences and offices. Houseplants are commonly grown for decorative purposes, but studies have also shown them to have positive psychological effects.”

So, near as I can tell aquarium plants would qualify as ‘houseplants’ and although they must be declared at the border they do not have to have a phytosanitary certificate or import permits.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great. This will be good info for any BCA members heading south for this AGA convention. 

Pssst. You should put a disclaimer, such as "This information is found online and I am NOT responsible for anyone or anything that happens at the border." lol

Anthony


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

D-08-04: Plant protection import requirements for plants and plant parts for planting - Canadian Food Inspection Agency

I went to the site above and found this:

4.7 Houseplants from the U.S.Houseplants imported from the continental U.S. and Hawaii may be exempted from regular documentation requirements because the risk of introducing quarantine pests into Canada via these commodities is considered lower. Houseplants are usually tropical or semi-tropical ornamental plants that are grown or intended to be grown indoors*. Examples of eligible and non-eligible plants are provided in Appendix 7.*

In order to qualify for the exemption, *the houseplants must be for personal use and must accompany the importer at the time of entry into Canada. The total number of plants must not exceed 50 houseplants.*

Eligible houseplants originating from the continental U.S. do not require a Permit to Import nor a Phytosanitary Certificate. Houseplants originating from Hawaii do not require a Permit to Import; however, the plants must be completely free from all soil, soil-related matter and growing media, and must be accompanied by a Phytosanitary Certificate issued by the USDA or its designate.

Please note that any species-specific requirement or prohibition take precedence over the houseplant import requirements outlined in this directive. The houseplant exemption does not apply to plants originating from areas that are regulated for Phytophthora ramorum (see directive D-01-01 for more information).

*Note:* This exemption does not apply to houseplants from origins other than the U.S.

Appendix 7 mentions nothing about aquatic plants so who knows I they qualify.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi All,

Registration for the Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA) International Convention is open, you can sign up here!

The workshops are booked however you can still observe and learn as well as attend all of the talks. There are still a limited number of tickets left for the Saturday night banquet where Christel Kasselmann will do her second talk.

According to the AGA folks this is on track to be one of the largest conventions they have ever had....very likely it will be 'sold out' if folks wait until the last minute.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi All,

It is hard to believe that just over five (5) weeks from now the Aquatic Gardeners Association 2019 International Convention starts - right here in Seattle!!

If you haven't booked your registration for the convention there are only 35 spots left; and for the Saturday Banquet with Christel Kasselmann's second talk there are only ten (10) open spots. Don't hesitate or you will likely lose out on what should be the best AGA Convention ever! *Register here!*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi All,

It is hard to believe that just over five (5) weeks from now the Aquatic Gardeners Association 2019 International Convention starts - right here in Seattle!!

If you haven't booked your registration for the convention there are only 35 spots left; and for the Saturday Banquet with Christel Kasselmann's second talk there are only ten (10) open spots. Don't hesitate or you will likely lose out on what should be the best AGA Convention ever! *Register here!*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi All,

It is now one month until the AGA Convention in Seattle, so here is an update with news and information for you!

*The convention is now sold out!!* There was record interest, and we are now expecting an attendence of around 240 people! If you are unable to attend, please reply and let us know immediately, so we can refund your registration and offer the spot to the many people on our waiting list.

*Please book your flights and hotel rooms!* Register for the Red Lion from the sidebar of the convention registration page at https://aga2019.com/register.

See you in Seattle!


----------

